# Magens Resort



## CamM (Jul 31, 2015)

I just phoned Magens Resort and was greeted by a message that I have called "Flamboyan On The Bay and Villas". Does anyone know what is happening there? Seems to me they are trying to distance themselves from the old name.


----------



## Tia (Aug 1, 2015)

Maybe also inquire on TripAdvisor as there are locals that reply there?
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g147404-i172-St_Thomas_U_S_Virgin_Islands.html


----------



## conrado (Sep 17, 2015)

any ideas with Magens Point Resort they are threatening to collect for a time share that I relinquished in 2005.  I had not heard from them up until now. Will appreciate your help.
Thank you,  Conrad

apiyan@bellsouth.net


----------



## conrado (Sep 17, 2015)

CamM said:


> I just phoned Magens Resort and was greeted by a message that I have called "Flamboyan On The Bay and Villas". Does anyone know what is happening there? Seems to me they are trying to distance themselves from the old name.


Good morning   Did you have any luck with Magens Point resort?


----------

